# The Nursery- Alphahelix's daily rantings



## Alphahelix (Dec 7, 2013)

Finally decided to start my own thread with the kids, and our adventures. I love my bettas and the numbers have grown intensely though I'm pretty much out of space at this point!

Most of my fish are rescues, so at one point or another have required care, with the exception of the starter girls in my sorority and two boys off of aquabid!

My walmart rescues:

Elmo, who has the most gorgeous finnage I've ever seen in a veiltail. He was my first fish in a while and is responsible for my betta problem 


His tank mate Sol leks (from Petco), who is blind on one side and was missing the majority of his pectoral? fin (my brain is tired lol) and so far no luck growing it back. He had been at the pet store for a while and I promised if he was still there on my birthday I'd grab him...tada!

My baby Bronco (GO BRONCOS IN THE SUPERBOWL) he was a walmart grab as well. Doesn't play nice with others in community tanks haha so he is alone with a snail on my desk.

Rameses, one of my first true "rescues" - he has swim bladder issues and I thought he would come home to die warm...HA. Little bugger is invicible.

Felix, my double tail. Marble and changes almost daily. Absolutely LOVE him <3 Another walmart find, though he was much smaller when I found him 

Romeo, my chronic fin biting double tail. I love the little bugger- he wasn't quite a rescue but he HATES being alone in his 20 gallon. I've had to arrange for another fish to be with him to keep from biting. He loves other fish so much he swims into the net when I lower it in to see who I've got waiting for him.

Kaiju, my aquabid crowntail. An early bday gift to myself and my first purchase there. He has totally turned me on to crowntails and is as sulky and grumpy as they come- but also super brave and doesn't mind my hand during water changes.


Tyson, my giant/king rescue. Still in quarantine but hopefully he will get brighter and recover nicely.

You should start seeing a theme. I buy fish to bring them home to die. Then they live. Then I have a lot haha

My sorority girls:




4 marbles from Snowflake and 2 from basementbettas ( I lost one after a few weeks for unknown reasons)
Keiki, Big Momma, Kitty, Willow, Mina, and Jazz. The four from Snowflake are marble and just for reference as to what I have going on:

kitty then^

Kitty now 

I also have Bonny from the same spawn, who lives in her own tank on my desk and visits with me all the time. She has chronic SBD and I couldn't resist her - i love a good rescue story 


This is Siren...a baby betta who has SBD and couldn't move well when I found him. He's since perked up and I think he will make it! He eats 4x a day now and seems to be growing well. I'm 90% sure he is male due to lack of ovaries and bubble nests!

And finally, Buddy. Who has been with me a week now and I'm not sure about him. I guess we will see <3


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Wow! Lots of bettas! I can't wait to read all about your adventures with your beautiful fish!


----------

